# advice needed please....single mum wanting to move to Spain...



## _KLT30_ (Feb 1, 2016)

Good Afternoon All,

I have been wanting to move over to Spain for some time now....my decision is starting to become more urgent as my son is due to start comprehensive school in September and obviously I would rather him be settled before then.

I intend on moving to Spain on my own with my 2 children, I am very strong minded and have no difficulties meeting new friends. Obviously before I could move I would have to ensure that the children (11 and 4) would have school places, I would have a job and somewhere to stay....do you know of any other single mums who have made the break? How difficult is it to obtain permission from the UK courts when applying to take a child out when the other parent opposes the decision? 

Thank you so much all xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

_KLT30_ said:


> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> I have been wanting to move over to Spain for some time now....my decision is starting to become more urgent as my son is due to start comprehensive school in September and obviously I would rather him be settled before then.
> 
> ...


You would need to go to court and get the courts permission if the other parent opposes - and that decision will be based on several things, but you would have to prove you have a secure home, an income, child arrangements and access to the absent parent..... and of course that its the best choice for the child.

Your 11 year old would probably be best now going to an international school which would teach the English curriculum (I dont know if that differs from the Welsh curriculum) and teach in English - by 10 or 11 its not easy for them to pick up much education, due to the different language and teaching methods. As for work - there arent many jobs around, even less if you're not fluent in Spanish. Without an employment contract you wouldnt have healthcare cover and without an income you wouldnt be able to become a resident.

So from what you've said so far, its not looking like an easy option

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It's not impossible but very difficult to get a job. With no secure job, one that didn't involve long hours for low pay, assuming that is that if you speak no Spanish you found work, how would you fund the cost of private education for your son? A Family Court might take a very dim view of any plan that involved plunging him at that age into the Spanish- speaking environment of a state school.
The Court would also want to know what arrangements would be made for finding suitable accommodation for you both as well as what arrangements you could make for childcare were you to find employment.
On those grounds alone any Court is likely to consider your ex- partner's objections very sympathetically. Questions of access to the children will also feature in the decision.
In order to become resident in Spain you have to show 600€ per person plus substantial savings, so in your case 1800€ per month would have to be paid into a Spanish bank account. Until you have a legally contracted job you will not qualify for free healthcare. Child Benefit is not exportable to Spain.
I'm sorry if you were hoping for a more positive response but facts are facts and as Jo says, it doesn't appear that there is much of an option for you.


----------



## KateWiiliams (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi, did you move? I am about to move with my 12 yr old to Andalucia. Supposed to move in 3 weeks but my ex suddenly now wants a child arrangement order. He agrees for us to go but with only 3 weeks too move date I'm worried about the time scale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

